# Noah Webster



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2005)

Noah Webster, American lexicographer, was born on October 16, 1758 and died on May 28, 1843. His 1833 edition of the Bible is available here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 21, 2006)

This year marks the bicentennial of the first American dictionary, the 1806 Webster edition.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 31, 2007)

Does anyone know what Webster's theological beliefs were? 

Also what are your thoughts on the 1828 edition American Dictionary of the English Language that is offered at Christian Book? Is this the best resource for understanding KJV words and usage?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 31, 2007)

My understanding is that he was raised by pious, Calvinist, Congregationalist parents, later (at Yale and beyond) became somewhat of a "free-thinker," and then had a religious awakening in 1808, after which he professed convictions like his parents, ie., Calvinist and Congregationalist.

His 1828 Dictionary is a very helpful resource. You might want to check out this site in particular.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent! Thank you


----------

